
Top 100 "Undiscovered" Web Sites - jkush
http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow/0,1206,l=213934&s=25234&a=213919,00.asp
======
mynameishere
Why do so many big-name webpages use automatic slideshows? Does ANYBODY--and I
mean, ANYBODY out of 6 billion people on earth--sit and watch auto-refreshing
slideshows?

Damn, there's a lot of youtube clones out there.

~~~
benhoyt
Yeah, good question. And why do so many big websites have utterly crazy URL
structures? That PC Mag URL above is among the worst I've seen. What's with
this?

/0,1206,l=213934&s=25234&a=213919,00.asp

instead of

/2007/08/top-100-undiscovered-web-sites

I guess it's the website revision systems (CMSs) they use. But it's still
surprising that big CMSs haven't caught onto nice URLs.

------
christonog
This is a pretty neat list, although I would think meebo and kiva are more
"discovered" than the others. I agree with the amie st and indeed picks. But
more than five food related sites? And is whoissick.com? Social networking for
the sick; maybe there's value in that...

------
kingnothing
Some of those companies should have thought more about their name before
setting up shop.

------
plusbryan
so far I see iminlikewithyou.com and likebetter.com. woot!

~~~
asdflkj
Iminlikewithyou.com is invite only. If you've been invited, it's not
undiscovered. If you haven't been invited, then discovering it does nothing
for you. This suggests to me that either pcmag people aren't very clever, or
(more likely) this is work of a PR firm.

